
Show HN: How I check my Golang code before every commit - starkod
https://github.com/Bahjat/pre-commit-golang
======
starkod
All the official hooks for pre-commit [https://github.com/pre-commit/pre-
commit-hooks](https://github.com/pre-commit/pre-commit-hooks)

